# Mauser 7mm



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Anybody know anything about this gun? My dad's good buddy has one he will sell to me. It's supposed to be good condition. I'm looking for another deer rifle, so my nephew can use my .30/.30 when we go hunting.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You don't mention what kind of gun so I can't comment on the gun itself. But, the caliber on the other hand is a great one! 7x57mm Mauser or 7mm Mauser is a classic and a highly regarded deer round. The closest sibling today is the 7mm-08 Rem. The 7x57 has more case capacity and can be loaded to be more potent than the 7mm-08 but most factory loads are pretty mild sue to the number of weaker guns chambered in this caliber. Even these factory loads are excellent for deer though. If you read any classics about Karamojo Bell, he was a professional Elelphant hunter and the 7x57 loaded with 175 grain load was one of his choices. It's really no elephant gun, but the legend exists. 

I want a Ruger #1 in full mannlicher stock chambered in this classic. Ruger also still chambers this in their fine bolt action as well.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> You don't mention what kind of gun so I can't comment on the gun itself. But, the caliber on the other hand is a great one! 7x57mm Mauser or 7mm Mauser is a classic and a highly regarded deer round. The closest sibling today is the 7mm-08 Rem. The 7x57 has more case capacity and can be loaded to be more potent than the 7mm-08 but most factory loads are pretty mild sue to the number of weaker guns chambered in this caliber. Even these factory loads are excellent for deer though. If you read any classics about Karamojo Bell, he was a professional Elelphant hunter and the 7x57 loaded with 175 grain load was one of his choices. It's really no elephant gun, but the legend exists.
> 
> I want a Ruger #1 in full mannlicher stock chambered in this classic. Ruger also still chambers this in their fine bolt action as well.


I so happen to have a Ruger bolt chambered in 7x57. It is a wonderful rifle and excellent cartridge to boot. Thing is, with Remington (140) and Winchester (145) factory loads are seriously anemic. Because of the older mausers from the turn of the century chambered for this cartridge they keep the pressure somewhat low. I have found that Hornady makes a great round for it loaded for current guns with this cartridge, with the 139 gr. sst bullet. It packs about 600 more fps more than the Remington and 200 more than the Winchester rounds. The Hornadys are 2830 at the muzzle with 2153 ft. lbs. of energy as compared to the Remington at 2199/1843 (comparable to the 30-30 with 150 gr.) and the Winchester at 2660/2278. I have although found the best accuracy with the Winchester round. It will shoot around 3/4 of an inch at 100 yds as compared to the Hornady being at best just a little over an inch. The hot rod Hornadys don't make them fall down any faster than most shots in Michigan at 100 yards or less, but if have a good poke at a nice buck across a field it could make all the difference. Anyways, I am a little bit of a stickler with ballistics and accuracy but it's what I enjoy.... Oh, and by the way if you handload there are lots of different bullet/ powder combos for this over 100 year old gem of a round.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Jazy is a lucky fella! And he is correct about the ammo! The cartridge is really suited today for handloaders as a user can load the gun for whitetail one day, Black Bear the next and Elk next week!! If you don't handload, don't worry about it, still a great caliber.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

CMRM said:


> Anybody know anything about this gun? My dad's good buddy has one he will sell to me. It's supposed to be good condition. I'm looking for another deer rifle, so my nephew can use my .30/.30 when we go hunting.


If it's a military Mauser chambered for the 7 x 57 mm cartridge chances are good that it's a 1893 Mauser on which as I seem to remember the bolt had one locking lug as opposed to two lugs on the later 98 Mauser. If that's the case it's still a good rifle but stick to moderate loads. Plus if it's a 93 Mauser the chamber is undoubtedly throated for the long 175 gr. (+/-) bullet so you might not get great accuracy out of the now more popular 140 gr. 7 mm bullets. Not a problem in my opinion the 175 gr. 7 mm bullet has great sectional density which makes for deep penetration. Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent round. The first smokeless cartridge, I think dates to 1892 or there abouts. Like others said, it's probably downloaded in factory ammo somewhat due to strength (or lack of) some firearms, but it's a dandy. There was a good article in a recent Handloader issue about it and elk. Do you know what model rifle? Heck if you don't want it I may be interested..


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> If it's a military Mauser chambered for the 7 x 57 mm cartridge chances are good that it's a 1893 Mauser on which as I seem to remember the bolt had one locking lug as opposed to two lugs on the later 98 Mauser. If that's the case it's still a good rifle but stick to moderate loads. Plus if it's a 93 Mauser the chamber is undoubtedly throated for the long 175 gr. (+/-) bullet so you might not get great accuracy out of the now more popular 140 gr. 7 mm bullets. Not a problem in my opinion the 175 gr. 7 mm bullet has great sectional density which makes for deep penetration. Hope this helps.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


Could be a 1909 Argentine action like this old beater I put together





















Wonderful round.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Ski.....beautiful gun!!! Now, I have to exit this thread before I scold you for laying it down without some sort of protection......


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Could be a 1909 Argentine action like this old beater I put together


Ski I'll take that "old beater" off your hands...

Beautiful rifle.....


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

M1Garand said:


> Ski I'll take that "old beater" off your hands...
> 
> Beautiful rifle.....


My wife and kids are negotiable but my rifle is not


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> Ski.....beautiful gun!!! Now, I have to exit this thread before I scold you for laying it down without some sort of protection......


:lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

My dad had the 7x65 which is the Argentine Mauser. Great rifle.

Any of the older military rifles need some attention paid to condition due to the age and care (or lack). My friend has a sported 7mm that is probably at the end of it's service life if no one rebarrels it. It shoots patterns:lol:


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wanted to clarify that the 1893 and 1895 Mausers that preceded the 1898 Mauser both have TWO locking lugs on the bolt. And, a properly fitted 1898 Mauser's "third" lug does not bear on the receiver or support the bolt except in the event of a catastrophic failure.

I'm not saying the 93 or 95 is as safe as the 98; the '98 has the third lug, a gas baffle, and better gas venting; I just wanted to clarify this for those who might not know.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

I have had an old 7x57 for many years. A few years agi I had it rebarreled and restocked it. Love it, a great deer rifle.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I also have a Ruger # 1 in 7x57 . Looking to get a new scope ,any ideas ?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jimbobway said:


> I also have a Ruger # 1 in 7x57 . Looking to get a new scope ,any ideas ?



If it's an International, I'd mount a Leupold 1.5-5x20 VXIII since that scope just looks right on that style gun. If it were a regular #1 I would mount a 1.75x6x32mm VXIII or a 2.5-8x36mm VXIII. A 2-7x36mm Kahles would look good on either as well!


----------

